
Report: Microsoft is scrapping Edge, switching to just another Chrome clone - ry4n413
https://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2018/12/report-microsoft-is-scrapping-edge-switching-to-just-another-chrome-clone/
======
stu_k
Some developers might see this as a good move for them. I don't think it is.

It might be a good move for developers in the short term but it’s a bad move
for developers and the web in the long term. We need to keep the web APIs
vendor neutral so that one company cannot take control of the future of the
web, and move it to benefit only themselves.

The number of barely-standardised APIs they’re adding to Chrome is astounding.
It's great to push the web forward, but the fact that product teams at Google
have a direct connection to the Chrome team allows them to prioritise the
features that benefit their web apps the most.

If the web is going to become Chrome (and sadly it looks like it might), then
Chrome needs be moved to a foundation that's outside the control of one
company.

